# Corrective hoof trimming?



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

One of my doelings seems like she's starting to toe out in her front feet. I'm curious if there's a way to trim her hooves in a way that might encourage her legs to grow straighter? It's not very noticeable as it is but I'm wondering if I trim the outsides a little shorter, will that help in the long run?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does the in between area need trimming? Do you have any pics? That would better let us direct you on how to trim her.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Heading out to take pics right now!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, here are pics.

I just trimmed her on Christmas day. They grow so fast!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The inner wall, inside heal, needs to be trimmed of the excess, so it is flat to the other hoof, it is just the overgrowth side. Look at the link on the inside heal cut.
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/hoof-trim-rf.htm

Trim a little more toe off area.

From the rear shot of the front hooves, see how the goat is standing? The inner hoof is shorter than the outer edge causing her to stand wrong. The outer edges, need to be trimmed. Do it a little at a time, as you do this, put the hoof down and see if it is correcting the issue, on the first cut, if it is correcting you are heading into the right direction. Don't over cut to start, just a little, then look at it. if it is worse, don't cut it that way anymore.

If you see pink stop and wait a couple of weeks to a month before you trim again, if needed.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, thank you!! So, tomorrow morning I'll trim the outer edges and see if that works. I'd do it now but she's had her daily quota of grain.  

Is it normal for them to need trimming every few weeks or am I doing something wrong? I just read on that link to trim four times a year. There is NO WAY they could go without a trim for more than a month. Maybe I'm just not taking enough off?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I think you are doing a good job, I do mine every 3 months, but some do grow faster than others.

On this same note, I just trimmed a rescued 11 month old doeling who had never been trimmed - I couldn't believe how long they were, looked like 2 years of growth to me - any way, I trimmed her, she was walking on the inside of her feet before, and I fear her bones are now grown that way. I will give her a week, but I think I may have to make some sort of corrective booties...I will post pics of her feet and how she is standing on the weekend.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh that makes me so sad to see!! I just can't understand why a person would let an animal get that bad.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh my! Poor goatie! She is very lucky you took her in. Blessings!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Ya, the stupid thing was she had no minerals or proper feed so they were so thin, even a pair of regular sharp scissors could cut them, and she is a cuddler, so not like she would jump or fight!! I wish I took a video - but my battery was low - and I had to cut them asap, didn't want to leave her another minute like that!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Ya, the stupid thing was she had no minerals or proper feed so they were so thin, even a pair of regular sharp scissors could cut them, and she is a cuddler, so not like she would jump or fight!! I wish I took a video - but my battery was low - and I had to cut them asap, didn't want to leave her another minute like that!!


Im So glad you rescued her!! Saw a post on Craigslist the other day for a saanen doe, the post said she was in perfect health, HA perfect health my you know what. The poor doe had hooves worse then your rescue doe and she was super skinny to boot and had a large lump on her side and possibly mastitis by the look of her udder. If I could have gotten her I would have. I did the only thing I could and wrote a very kind and professional email to the person selling the doe, pointing out the hooves and such and giving her the link to Fias co farm. Well next day I went on Craigslist again and saw the same goat, same pedigree, same scur on her head, but with brand new pictures. Her hooves where all clipped(of course they still don't look normal) but there where no more closeup pictures of her udder(but you could still see a bit of her udder and it still looked mastitis-ey), and no pictures from the side with the lump. Its a very unfortunate thing to see a goat or any animal in that type of situation but I'm glad at least my email got her a proper hoof clipping and hopefully that will help in her finding a good home who can take care of her properly like your doing for you doe and many of us have done in the past.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

So frustrating. People can be so ignorant. I just responded to a sale ad for a lamancha pygmy doeling, selling for super cheap. I asked if she had ever milked the mom and she answered "I do not sell goats to milking homes thanks." ???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Okay, thank you!! So, tomorrow morning I'll trim the outer edges and see if that works. I'd do it now but she's had her daily quota of grain.
> 
> Is it normal for them to need trimming every few weeks or am I doing something wrong? I just read on that link to trim four times a year. There is NO WAY they could go without a trim for more than a month. Maybe I'm just not taking enough off?


 I agree, some do grow quicker than others. And you are doing right by trying to keep her in good shape. They don't appear to be over trimmed, maybe you are not taking off enough at a time, but yet, you do not want her to bleed either. Some can over trim, which makes it way too short and is awful. There is a line you should not pass when trimming. Let us know how it goes with trimming next time.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

My Annabelle is like that too. Her hooves grow fast and messy. I just trim her about every 2 weeks to a month while the others don't seem to need it but every other month. When I got her I was 3 months getting those hooves into shape. They did get a little bad during her pregnancy since I didn't want to totally stress her out in the last few weeks. I'll have her hooves back like I like them in a few weeks.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, I think the front went well, one leg I for sure got it right and it looks much better, the other she ran out of grain and started getting figgity so I'll try to perfect it more tomorrow. I did make her bleed a bit in the back.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, here are a few pictures of after trimming! It looks better to me, her legs look straighter, but if I'm missing something please let me know!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Alright, just finished the other side. Man, these doelings are getting leggy!! Growth spurts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, she does look a lot better. 

Don't over take, if she gets more straitened out, don't go much more if not needed. Just a wee bit at a time until she is good.
Also know, she may be toe out naturally as well. Trimming can correct some of the issue but the hoof can only be trimmed so much.
Here is a good indication on the line to follow.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks so much! I've been hesitant to cut the "frog" part but I think I got that part figured out today, I'm sure I'll still need more input every now and then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem, we are here if you need more help.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

My goodness those are great hooves and legs deerbunnyfarm! Just got back from my barn and sad to say my doeling's ankles are worse than I thought, they have not corrected at all from the trim. I think I will have to make splints for her front hooves or booties or something. I can try to trim the insides more than the outer, but this seems like it is the bone structure now at this point....let me know what you guys think, any help appreciated!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She has Rickets, start giving 200 IU of vitamin D daily.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

goathiker said:


> She has Rickets, start giving 100 mgs of vitamin D daily.


Thanks goathiker -think you are right, just did some research, I have vitamin D3 10 mcg (400IU) - I think I better get some of the stronger ones so need less pills...people vitamins are just the same, right?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry I meant IU, I've been doing that all day :lol: Yes, people vitamins. I buy the gel caps and squeeze the oil into their mouth. You could get away with the 400 for a couple doses or give it like every other day. 
We give full sized goats 400 IU.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Goathiker to the rescue!! I've never even heard of rickets.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a little guy we fixed up. I had her giving 400 IU D every other day, 400 IU E and 1000 mgs C once a week. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/remember-my-little-goat-rickets-well-180141/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

Different than the Op's issue.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

goathiker said:


> She has Rickets, start giving 200 IU of vitamin D daily.


I'd agree with this assessment. I'd love to see some after treatment photos.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Redbarngoatfarm, I sure hope you can get them corrected and she will be fine. I bought 3 does that only had their hooves done 1 a year. No minerals, no grain, and no real care. I completely understand bad hooves. 2 does were 7 and 1 was 3. One of the old ones has already passed, the other one has back hooves like your doe and I can not get them corrected. She now only has 2 teeth and limps worse now that her hooves are trimmed. I think she is going to have to move on once she wean her kids. The younger ones hooves were bad but I have them almost corrected and she is doing great.


----------

